

Why Indians don’t give back to society? - sree_nair
http://www.muraleethummarukudy.com/blog/?p=89

======
Semiapies
The title is not of TFA, but of a post TFA is responding to.

TFA is a rambling, defensive piece that lurches to a "don't be judgmental
based on a small sample" conclusion even as the writer throws out anti-Western
snipes, perhaps forgetting that the original piece's writer is Indian as well.

I wish I could have my time back for looking at either post.

